# Kidderminster 7th November who's going??



## dozzarelli (Apr 10, 2010)

Just wondering, who's going to the Kiddi show on the 7th November?? 

Moderators, if this is the wrong area to post this, sorry I just took a stab in the dark!!


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

depends if i can get hold of a last minuite c.r.e.a.k.s membership. any ideas on how to swing it?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been assured my membership will arrive by Monday...


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

what do i need to do to rush one through  not even sure who to apply too lol


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Richard B 
Hatchling

Join Date: Jun 2009
Posts: 20
I.H.S. West Midlands Branch / C.R.E.A.K.S. Announcement
I.H.S. West Midlands Branch / C.R.E.A.K.S. Show Announcement

The I.H.S. West midlands branch and CREAKS are pleased to announce that both there respective meetings in November will now be a combined meeting run by both groups, it was decided that two meetings a week apart would not benefit anyone, and that this will hopefully be seen as a sign of unity between the two groups, hopfully this arrangement can continue in to the future for the better of the hobby.
The joint event will take place at the larger of the two venues,
Wyre Forest Glades Leisure Centre, Bromesgrove St, Kidderminster, DY10 1PP
On the 7Th November 2010
For booking details and any other Information please contact either :-
Mark Russon - [email protected]
or
Richard Brook - 01274 548342


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

All the tables are now sold out, going to be a great show...


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Everyone who joins before the 5th November will receive there membership cards before the show


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

can i get a familly membership for 2 ppl even if we are not married or anything


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Mysterious_121 said:


> can i get a familly membership for 2 ppl even if we are not married or anything


Family's are judged by the love you have for eachother, not by the DNA structure in your blood that you share, nor by the legal bonding documents you sign.

Hence why me and terry are both on a family membership and were mates.... but if anyone asks we say were a pair of woofters


----------



## chris2007 (Aug 18, 2010)

*TERRY BRISLAND NEXT COURIER TRIP 30th October 2010
*Bladeblasters quality morelia carpets and bcc's
buy and reserve yours now !!
for prices and availablity please contact Terry either by:
private message:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...deblaster.html


*e-mail: *[email protected]/com

*via thread*
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...uth-north.html

payment in nesquik or crack whores. 

collection from: 
His car aka the gaymobile 




LOL :2thumb:


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just a reminder anyone with an IHS associate membership card or are a member of any other reptile, anphibian arachnid society can gain entry to the *Kidderminster* breeders meeting on producing there valid membership card for £5


----------



## genghis55 (Jul 13, 2009)

I sent off for membership last sat and still haven't got anything.


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Family's are judged by the love you have for eachother, not by the DNA structure in your blood that you share, nor by the legal bonding documents you sign.
> 
> Hence why me and terry are both on a family membership and were mates.... but if anyone asks we say were a pair of woofters


 
whahahhaa. ok well if its a binding love then i better get 2 singles


----------

